# Drucker "HP CLJ2605" über Netzwerk zwischen Win7 x64 und XP x32 verbinden



## WiZdooM (15. September 2009)

Hallo

Ich nutze seit heute morgen eine x64-Version von Win7 von meinem MSDNAA-Konto. Nun habe ich das Problem, dass ich einen Drucker (HP CLJ 2605) einrichten muss, der an einem 32bit-OS hängt und über das Netzwerk angesprochen werden soll.

Der Installer der bei dem zugehörigen Treiber komme ich soweit, dass man den Drucker auswählen muss, aber verknotet sich dabei, dass Win7 einen Druckertreiber braucht um den Drucker verbinden zu können. *.inf-Dateien über "R-Klick->Installieren" einzuspielen wird unter Win7 nicht unterstützt.
Ich kann den Drucker zwar über Affenschaukel am PC via USB anschließen, da installiert Win7 automatisch einen Treiber. Sobald ich das Gerät wieder am 32bit-System anschließe, und versuche diesen über das Netzwerk zu verbinden, findet er wieder keinen Treiber.
Dabei spielt es keine Rolle welche Methode ich wähle (Lokaler drucker mit TCP/IP Port [dort findet er nicht mal den Host, bzw das Gerät am Host] oder Netzwerkdrucker hinzufügen) es kommt immer darauf hinaus dass Win7 seinen Filedialog öffnet in dem er ein *.inf-Datei haben will.

Wo versteckt Windows7 seine heruntergeladenen Treiber?
Ich habe zwar im Win7/Inf- Verzeichnis ein paar "infs" gefunden die die Kennung            		 			 LaserJet 2605 tragen, aber keiner davon wird von dem Dialog beim Drucker hinzufügen akzeptiert.
Ich habe mittlerweile alle standardvorgehensweisen durchprobiert und sogar schon mit Profis über teamviewer das ganze durchexerziert - ohne Erfolg.

Vielleicht weiß ein MSCE von euch da rat ?!


----------

